# Messungen bzw. Prüfungen nach EN 60204-1



## DonGreglione (14 Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Wir sind Hersteller von Maschinen für den Eigenbedarf und müssen unsere Maschinen CE-Kennzeichnen nach der MRL, NRL und EMV-RL!

Wir verwenden hauptsächlich für den Bereich Elektronik (Anlagenbau) die Norm EN 60204-1, und haben gerade ein Messgerät (CE-Multitester von Metrel) bekommen, um die geforderten Prüfungen durchzuführen.

1. Prüfung der Druchgängigkeit des Schutzleitersystems
Mit dieser Prüfung habe ich kein Problem, da alles sauber beschrieben ist und klar. Ergebnisse sind alle positiv!!!

2. Isolationswiderstandsmessung
Hier gibt es schon Probleme bzw. Fragen --->
a) Die Prüfspannung von 500V DC! Bei den Stromkreisen mit 230V bzw. 400V Spannungsversorgung ist noch alles OK, da die Hersteller von elektronischen Bauteilen diese Prüfungen oft schon selber im Haus machen und die Prüfspannung aushalten! Nur........
wo genau beginne ich mit dem Messen von L1-PE, L2-PE, L3-PE und N-PE? Direkt bei der Abgangsklemme im Schaltschrank oder am Ende, zb im Motorklemmbrett oder am Anschluss vom Betriebsmittel? In der Norm ist nichts genaues beschrieben! Wie wird das bei euch an Maschinen genau gehandhabt?
b) Wie sieht das bei den Steuerstromkreisen mit PELV 24VDC aus?
Die Prüfspannung kann da auf 250V DC runtergeregelt werden. Doch heben diese Spannung elektronische Bauteile aus bei 24VDC? Messung nach dem Netzteil (zb Sitop)?

Die restlichen Prüfungen, vorallem die Hochspannungsprüfung fällt ins Wasser, da einige Maschinen schon laufen, und keiner Geld und Nerven hat, alles für eine Prüfspannung von 1000VDC abzuklemmen!

Kurz zu meiner Person. Habe vor einigen Jahren in einem Prüflabor gearbeitet! Dieser Betrieb hat Lusterklemmen hergestellt. Das waren ganz andere Prüfbedingungen als bei Maschinen. Ausserdem sind Klemmen viel kleiner *gg*

Dank im voraus,
mfg
Don


----------



## lorenz2512 (14 Mai 2008)

hallo,
da das bei uns auch bald ansteht würde ich auch gerne wissen wie das praktisch gehandhabt wird, gibt es irgendwo infos dazu?


----------



## lorenz2512 (14 Mai 2008)

hallo,
ich habe mich mal umgeschaut, das scheint doch recht nett zu sein:
http://www.dguv.de/bgia/de/pra/elektr/elekt98h.pdf


----------



## marlob (14 Mai 2008)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich habe mich mal umgeschaut, das scheint doch recht nett zu sein:
> http://www.dguv.de/bgia/de/pra/elektr/elekt98h.pdf


Es gibt auch ein aktuelleres Dokument. Kostet aber 9,80 Euro. Aber das sollte ist ja noch bezahlbar
http://www.bgia-handbuchdigital.de/310212


----------



## lorenz2512 (14 Mai 2008)

hallo,
@ marlob: schon gesichtet, aber das hier ist für lau und noch gültig bis juni2009.


----------

